# Wifi adapter not working properly.



## mitsrulez (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello, I've recently bought a new hp pavilion g6 1217sv notebook and everything was working correctly. Until recently,when I couldnt turn on the wifi from the switch. It remained orange(which is its off state) and so I went to the device manager and the wifi adapter was shown there but with an exclamation mark. Showing the error "the device cannot be started(code 10)". So I uninstalled and rebooted, only to get the same error when it got reinstalled. I reinstalled drivers manually, same thing. I got BIOS to default settings,still nothing. Anyone has any bright ideas?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

A code 10 usually means that the drivers need re-installing.

Try downloading the latest driver from hp website if you have to use another computer transfer onto a USB stick or burn to cd and trnasfer to pavilion and install drivers.

Then check device manager again see if any change.


----------



## mitsrulez (Mar 11, 2012)

I've already tried that with the latest,older,and the default versions of the drivers. Still getting the same error.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Check in the bios that the Wlan is enabled.

Is this computer under warranty?


----------



## mitsrulez (Mar 11, 2012)

It is under warranty. There's only an option in bios saying if I want the internal network adapter to start with the startup. I have it enabled. Nothing else about network. Also, on the HP connection manager it says that the wifi is disabled from the Device manager. 
Please don't ask me to contact HP cause I already did they just told me the basics to do,nothing I didnt already know.


----------



## mitsrulez (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure but i'm almost certain that this started after I took off the battery and used it plugged with the charger only.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

You have updated the drivers from HP which is what code 10 usually refers to but can also point to a hardware failure of the device.


----------



## mitsrulez (Mar 11, 2012)

I dont believe it's a device failure. It can't be. Why would it be shown in the device manager then. I think I'm gonna resort to a format .


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Is code 10 still showing in device manager is there an enable button visible if so press to enable device.

If it was a problem with just the switch device manager would display "This device is working properly but you have said device manager has been showing code 10 which can refer to drivers or a hardware problem.

Did you dwnload the corrrect drivers for your wifi card incorrect drivers will cause it not to function correctly?


----------



## mitsrulez (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah currently i'm running the one that came with the notebook. Is it possible that it could be a virus or would updating the bios help? I'm really desperate i've tried everything.

There's a disable button which means it is enabled at the moment.


What options do I have? In ANY case.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Updating the bios should not be needed as it was ok before code 10 relates to driver or hardware.

As for virus is your computer running ok other than the wifi adapter problem if you have not ran a scan recently then update your software and run one.

Did you do a format and re-install?


----------



## mitsrulez (Mar 11, 2012)

No I didnt. I have a few documents that belong to my father and I don't want to touch them at all, until he gets them. I'm running a scan with avast pro at the moment.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Is your computer running ok other than the wifi card issue?

We do not need to see any logs from the virus scan.

A few things to try:

Open a cmd prompt by right clicking and choosing run as administrator and type:
*sfc /scannow

*Let it fix anything it finds and restart if prompted to do so.

Then in the cmd prompt again type: *chkdsk /r *answer y to schedule a scan upon restart and restart pc let it run and it will fix any errors it finds.

Check device manager to see if code 10 is still persisting.

If you have a USB wireless adapter or can get hold of one to test install drivers and see if you have wireless internet connectivity.

have you connected up the pc via ethernet cable to check too see if you have internet connectivity?

To eliminate a any possible software issues doing a format and re-install last resort using the recovery partition or recovery discs.

But before doing a recovery backup all important files, documents(especially fathers), program setup files, music, videos etc to an ext hdd make two copies of your fathers documents and test they are usable before doing recovery.


----------



## mitsrulez (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, I did run a sfc /scannow. The anti virus found some malicious stuff,i'm gonna run a boot scan also, then a disk check and i'll tell you the results. So far nothing else is malfunctioning. By the way,i'm online via wired connection from the same notebook. I do have a usb adaptor so I will try that also. Be back soon with the results.


----------



## mitsrulez (Mar 11, 2012)

Checkdisk did not do the trick either. Tonight i'll do a boot time scan with avast pro. Could you enlighten me, what's the difference between a normal format and a format using a recovery partition or disk?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Nothing it formats the drive just like when you use format.exe it is the same thing.


----------



## mitsrulez (Mar 11, 2012)

Someone just told me that the code 10 error could also be due to an IRQ problem. Is that possible? In that case,what can I do about it?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

If two devices have the same IRQ then yes that would be a problem.

You can check this by right clicking on *Device Manager* and choosing run as administrator then click on view and select *resources by type*.

click on* InterruptRrequest* and scroll down to the name of your wifi card and right and choose *properties>resources tab* it should read No conflicts meaning no problem with the IRQ.


----------



## mitsrulez (Mar 11, 2012)

The wifi adapter is not even in the list with the irqs. there are a couple of devices that use the same irq eg. amd sata controller and high definition audio controller. Some others have negative values for example the GPU. Is any of this bad?


Although it does say no coflict so i guess that's not it.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

If you go to satart>programs>accessories>system tools>system information>Hardware resources>IRQ'S it gives you a list of all irq's assigned as well if ok is in the status column should be ok.

With you saying no conflicts as well does not sound you have anything worry about those other devices.

As for the wifi card if it is on and is not in the list then it may well be a problem with the card itself.

Please post an *ipconfig /all *for us to have a look at.

If it shows disconnected or 0.0.0.0 for ip address, default gateway or dns then i would say it is time to backup your current system and data in one backup, then do a seperate data backup and backup your fathers documents seperately onto two different media as i outlined in earlier post.

Then recover to factory default settings using the recovery partition.

If the card is still not working and showing code 10 then time to contact HP and invoke warranty it covers hardware failure.


----------

